# installin pioneer deck into nissan 1998 b14



## b14rulez (Mar 25, 2004)

hya...does anyone kno how to installin a new aftermarket deck into a 1998 b14, the harnesses are different and the colour codes dont match..can anyone give my guided assistance as to how to go about doin this?? plz?


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

what do you mean the harnesses are different?
did you buy a wiring kit or not?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

If you don't understand how wiring a radio works, it's recommended you have a professional do it. Of course the wire colors won't match, they're not going to make a universal radio to the specs of your exact car. There are 2 options, if you can find one, get an adaptor, it'll say something like pioneer to Nissan or such, I used to have one that worked with my old clarion, it was pretty much plug and play. If not, go to autozone and buy a haynes manual. In the back of the manual, it'll define all the wires, then you can match up the definitions with the definitions that came with the pioneer. Then, it's cut n splice time.


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

i got a pioneer deck, and from what you describe, you're missing a wiring harness. you need to go to autozone or kragen or wal-mart, and get a wiring harness for your vehicle. i forget how much it is, maybe around $10???

once you get that harness, you need to match up the wires to the wires from the harness that came with the pioneer deck. once you do all that, you will plug it all in to the car stereo harness. its pretty damn easy, lots of splicing, take your time you should be a'ight.......


----------



## speedricer (Mar 10, 2004)

First off you need the harness for an after market head unit........2ndly get a wiring harness for that specific head unit.....if it is an old version of the pioneer, which stores dont seem to carry anymore as i found out, you have to cut and rewire the whole thing (like i did) most of it is just matching up the same colors.......but if you dont know much...get a pro to help or do it


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Like I said, the first HU I had, I jus used the adaptor, the one I got now, I jus decided to cut and solder the wires.


----------



## b14rulez (Mar 25, 2004)

thanks guys...and i do know how wiring a deck works but u see my problem is that i dont like in teh US...and i have no idea where i can get that harness or haynes manual here in Trindad...dont think it's available here..what i need is the colour codes so i can cut and re attach dem to the pioneer harness...if anyone of you all can get that..i'll be very grateful and in addition...seom precautions in performin the procedure
thanks again


----------



## Solidox2k (Jan 21, 2004)

as for precautions, after you can get color codes and ident. the wires; make sure you have the car battery (- neg) terminal disconnected before hooking it up. make sure your ground wire from the deck is grounded to a decent location, and put elec tape over unused wires to keep them from coming in contact with other wires, or metal parts in the dash. i usually put a twist cap over each unused wire, and wrap a small bit of tape around em.....um...and i guess when you splice the wires to the deck harness, i'd suggest using butt crimps....seem to work real well for me.


----------



## b14rulez (Mar 25, 2004)

*colour codes*

so doesnt anyone know the colour codes of the wires connecting the the clarion factory deck that comes with the 1998 nissan sentra b14??


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

There is a wiring diagram in the FSM, in the electrical section, under audio. The FSM is for a 1996 B14, but the color codes should be the same for a 98.

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=41794&referrerid=13484

I still say you try to locate a Nissan harness before hacking up the stock harness....but either way, good luck.... :cheers:


----------

